#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Google has released 4K Stadia Gaming on the web

## Inthu

Google has released 4K Gaming for Stadia on the web. Does anyone know about this new release? Can someone tell me about the launch of 4K Stadia Gaming?

----------

